# Few bowls



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2019)

Never did many of these (and you can tell). They are oak, walnut, cedar and ash. Need to do do more, these aren't too good but I had fun.

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 29, 2019)

Those are great bowls,I like the face in the last one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice turns Eric!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Those are great bowls,I like the face in the last one.



Didn't even see that. Ha


----------



## Patrude (Dec 29, 2019)

I think they are fine bowls. The grain patterns especially draw the eye. You need to be proud of this work

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 29, 2019)

Great looking bowls! Really like the lower profile. That is some crazy purple color in that walnut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2019)

They all look good Eric. A smidge more sanding on the right side of the walnut bowl for next time. But as long as you had fun making them, the more you will endevor to make. 
I can't wait to see more of them from you in the future.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 29, 2019)

Thought the Oak bowl had a particularly busy pattern to it which made it eye catching! Nice bowls! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2019)

All nice turns and shapes.


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice bowls Eric. Sanding to eliminate tear out and tool marks will take your work to the next level.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 30, 2019)

Great looking bowls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm not sure how I missed these when first posted, but I'm glad I saw the updates; very nicely done Eric!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 31, 2019)

Hey Eric, don't feel like me!!! These are all great, thanks for sharing with us. Happy new year!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 31, 2019)

Candy bowls!


----------



## David Hill (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice bowls!!
Ya know--- when we turn things, we are our own worst critics--keep on it'll get easier--sorta

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jan 1, 2020)

All look real nice A little more practice on Finishing cuts will help cleaning up any rough spots/tear out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dannyinhouston (Jan 3, 2020)

Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karda (Jan 5, 2020)

nice bowls, you had fun and you learned that is important. keep on the great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 6, 2020)

neat bowls, Eric. That q-sawn oak is eye-catching.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

